# BSNL Dataone Broadband related problem.



## Poltergeist (Oct 29, 2005)

*I am facing a problem accesing the BSNL dataone connection.I can acess for 2-3 minutes and then the connection goes down.I need to switch off the modem and switch it back on again so i can surf for another 2-3 minutes.Why is this happening,it was working fine a day ago.

The telephone lines do not have any fault.I get an error message saying the operation timed out,or it has been reset.(it applies to all the websites) 

The line indicator light on the modem is orange sometimes and sometimes green.Does it have anything to do with my problem.*


----------



## drgrudge (Oct 29, 2005)

You already posted some other query abt d1 and I replied to that and dint even close it. You asked a silly question: "Is there any transfers gonna be counted from 2-8am?" or something like that... 
You posted this in the sticky also. Next time if you double post in different sections, then you will be on a warning. Let this be final warning. 



_Thread closed_


----------

